# What we are up to



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Thought I would post some pics of whats going on here at ESI...I will keep this up dated. Some recent installs


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome !!

I see you have your own Ratchet Straps


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Thank you...we sure do... you can never advertise too much!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome pics Jim!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Fine group of Fords and Boss plows!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

yes we probably do 8 fords to every dodge or chevy here


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

that white gmc is way to nice to plow with


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Those are some nice trucks. I like the new 1 ton dodge w/ the straight blade. Too bad they didnt put a VXT on it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great pics.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

People buy Meyer?


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

I love that denali hd.any more pics of that


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

plow3232;1327445 said:


> I love that denali hd.any more pics of that


that, but in in black and with a diesel, WILL be in my driveway someday. I'll pick one up just slightly used though, let someone else pay the depreciation on it!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

MikeRi24;1327450 said:


> that, but in in black and with a diesel, WILL be in my driveway someday. I'll pick one up just slightly used though, let someone else pay the depreciation on it!


The denali HDs only come with the d-max. theres no option...

Wayto nice to put a plow on... But great pics. Love the deuce, want one soooo bad


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

well, thats just fine and dandy, how bout the winner of the contest! :realmad:.... :laughing:...... 



j/p lol


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Awesome pics. When I need a new plow, I know where I am going. And ESI is only about 4 hours away from me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Another full day in the shop looks like


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sub'ed for more


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why don't you show us some of the work you do?


----------



## dzlbudman (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice work! How many trucks do you outfit everyday??


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Jim, what size blades are you putting on those dually pickups?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

8.6 OR 9 ft supers on the duallys...


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Great Pics, Just bought a bunch of plow parts from Equipment Specialists great service. I am spreading the word to all my snow plowing peeps. Thanks again


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

No problem, thank you for the business!


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great photos, now I can see why you get load after load of plows and spreaders!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

wheres the fishers


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We wish we had Fisher...another dealer here in town has them...maybe someday


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you have anymore pictures of the chevy that was fitted with the snowdogg v?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you guys sell Replacement tailgate and under-tailgate spreaders too??
If so do you install moe of those on dumps or more V-boxes in dumps.....

Never understood the real point of having a V-box Inside of a dump truck...


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

The V-Max 9500 looks huge in the back of that truck. Was size truck was that?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Plow man Foster;1328472 said:


> Never understood the real point of having a V-box Inside of a dump truck...


From what I can tell, the newer v boxes (only been around SnowEx) don't waste as much salt and are easier to fine tune then undertailgate salters. The same amount of salt goes further but melts the lots like it should.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks like you guys are staying busy. I still can't beleive how much buisnes you guys get for being in Virginia.


----------



## snowpro1 (Dec 25, 2003)

Have you seen or upfitted any of the new international terrastars 4x4? Waiting to see how they look.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We do very very few under tailgate or replacement tailgate spreaders. VDOT does not allow them I dont think...and plowing with the state is where the money is at. Plus its way way easier to take a spreader out of a dump than swapping tailgates or removing under tailgates at the end of the season...or if the truck breaks down, put v box in another truck...easier swap.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

87chevy;1327455 said:


> The denali HDs only come with the d-max. theres no option...


and your wrong once again! I know for a FACT you can get a 6.0l gas job in it, the owner of the shop i work at has a new 2011 Denali HD with a 6.0l gas job and 4.10 gears


----------



## 01CTD2500 (Jun 12, 2007)

87chevy;1327455 said:


> The denali HDs only come with the d-max. theres no option...
> 
> Wayto nice to put a plow on... But great pics. Love the deuce, want one soooo bad


No they dont.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Sorry, been busy as heck last week or so..


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Stuff we shipped yesterday


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

wow...great work


----------



## SDP Hauling (Feb 24, 2010)

just so you know on your site it says to add to cart to see the price of snowdogg wings..well i did and there is no price. tried to check out to see if that would work but it said i couldn't as the minimum order of $10 was not reached


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Sorry, the website is under constant construction...we do everything here in house so it takes a while some times. The wings are 525.00


----------



## TatraFan (Oct 29, 2011)

87chevy;1327455 said:


> The denali HDs only come with the d-max. theres no option...
> 
> Wayto nice to put a plow on... But great pics. Love the deuce, want one soooo bad


That military truck is not a M35 series truck. It is a M817 5ton series dump truck. You can tell because: it's air cleaner is externally mounted on the fender (unlike the M35 which has it under the hood with an intake on passenger side not driver); If the air cleaner were mounted on the passenger side externally it would be the older M54 series Dump truck with a multi-fuel LDS-465-1A or 2A engine from Continental Motor Corp original producer later Hercules made them. Some interesting facts about the five ton model are as follows: some of them for the Marine Corps had Detroit Lockers in the rear axles ( most however have totally open differentials). All had a sprag type Transfer Case which is not that great. The M35A2's replaced the earlier sprag with an air-shift model that increased performance off-road. This is due to the fact you didn't have weight for the truck's rear wheels to slip before it would engage the front wheel drive. The engine of the M817 is a Cummins NHC 250 normally aspirated 250hp at 2100rpm and 658Ft-lbs of torque at I believe 1400rpm. It has a 5spd box with overdrive and 2 speed transfer case that is fully synchronized so it can shift on the fly. The final ratios are 6.44:1 which means you get about 53-54mph at 2100rpm in the high range of 1.01:1 and about 24mph at that engine speed in the low range of 1.98:1. So it is a little slower than the M35A2 series trucks which run about 56mph tops and 28mph.

I really wanted one when I was a kid in highschool. Test drove alot of them. Didn't buy one because the differentials are open. What good is an off-road truck with open differentials?

Chevy if you're going to put some change down on a truck like this get one with locking differentials.

Here is the reason why:


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

87chevy;1327455 said:


> The denali HDs only come with the d-max. theres no option...
> 
> Wayto nice to put a plow on... But great pics. Love the deuce, want one soooo bad


are you serious? who told you that the denali hd's are only availible with the dmax. they come with the 6 litre v8 Vortec's just like all the other HD's.

[email protected]; I walked into the local dealer the past week, and asked about fiting up a f-250 running the powerstroke, with a boss HD, western, and they said they wouldn't recomend it on any F-250 or 3/4 ton trucks. from my knowledge about trucks which is wide span, i believe there are no differences in between the suspension, chasis, and engines are the same, the difference is the extra leaf springs, brakes, gear ratio, i feel like im forgetting something, but you get my point. Is this true? have you installed hd plows on 3/4 ton trucks? Why or why not is this true or false.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Not sure what you mean HD plows? Boss has Super Dutys, Western pros and pro plus. Not sure why they would tell you that, is this a 2011-2012?


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

I went in with the intent of choosing between MVP Plus, the pro plus straightblade or the boss V-XT, obviously wide enough to clear the tires, or a Boss straight blade. and he still rejected any of the choices. Keep in mind the truck is lifted 6' and running over sized tires, but i don't believe that is the reason why he said no.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Those are some nice looking Fords!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

do you sell many boss trip edges?


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

We sure do!


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Hmmm...what have we here??









Plowsite member came from Philly yesterday, got a wide out and shpe 2000 installed


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)




----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Emergency response vehicle? 
(in background)


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What plow brand is your biggest seller Jim?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

What would your price be on an 8 ft trip edge installed? I called a dealer Monday they said5000


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

mercer_me;1348484 said:


> What plow brand is your biggest seller Jim?


Boss,then Western,Meyer and Snowdogg


----------



## plow3232 (Sep 21, 2009)

any more pics of the gmc denali?


----------

